# boylike



## Casquilho

_He has that boylike mixture of innocence and sensuousness..._

Por favor, me ajudem a traduzir esse "boylike"! Sei exatamente o que quer dizer, mas não encontro um equivalente em português. "Própria de garoto" não é tão eufônico; pensei em "juvenil", mas talvez vocês tenham uma sugestão melhor.


----------



## Joca

Que tal *pueril*?


----------



## udias

pueril não seria entendido por pessoas que não lêem muito. Eu deixaria juvenil mesmo, apesar de pueril ser melhor.

Se bem que esquece, não sei, deixa pueril mesmo.


----------



## MèngDié

Casquilho said:


> _He has that boylike mixture of innocence and sensuousness..._


 
I'm not sure how a mixture of innocence and sensuousness could be called _boylike_. Even in Portuguese, would _pueril_ and _juvenil _evoke sensuousness to you? Innocence? Yes...


----------



## machadinho

Boa observação, MèngDié. O que conta como boy: uma criança ou um adolescente?

Casquilho, acho que o seu juvenil é o termo.


----------



## Johannes

garoto com cara de anjo?


----------



## machadinho

Já sei: púbere?


----------



## Casquilho

Contexto: Fica subentendido que o "boy" desse "boylike" seria um garoto de uns 13, 14 anos, início de adolescência, recém saído das restrições da infância e sem experiência do mundo, aflorando para as primeiras sensações e o primeiro amor.

"pueril" pra mim significa infantil num sentido meio negativo: simplório, sabe-nada, imaturo...

Agradeço a todos pela ajuda, acho que vou ficar com "juvenil".


----------



## Joca

Ou então:

_Ele tem a meninice que mistura/combina inocência e sensualidade._


----------



## GOODVIEW

Joca said:


> Ou então:
> 
> _Ele tem a meninice que mistura/combina inocência e sensualidade._


----------



## gabrielnd

Ele tem aquela mistura de inocência e sensualidade tal qual garoto que é.


----------



## Audie

Já sei: '_entremeado botão, entrefechado _cravo_'_ ?

("Machadinho", essa fala era pra ser sua!).


----------



## Istriano

_feito um broto_


----------



## machadinho

Audierunt said:


> Já sei: '_entremeado botão, entrefechado _cravo_'_ ?
> 
> ("Machadinho", essa fala era pra ser sua!).



Opa!
_Está naquela idade inquieta e duvidosa,_
_Que não é dia claro e é já o alvorecer._


----------



## Outsider

MèngDié said:


> I'm not sure how a mixture of innocence and sensuousness could be called _boylike_.


Whoever wrote the original sentence thought otherwise.



Casquilho said:


> _He has that boylike mixture of innocence and sensuousness..._
> 
> Por favor, me ajudem a traduzir esse "boylike"! Sei exatamente o que quer dizer, mas não encontro um equivalente em português. "Própria de garoto" não é tão eufônico; pensei em "juvenil", mas talvez vocês tenham uma sugestão melhor.


A minha sugestão neste caso seria dar uma volta à frase, mais ou menos assim:

Ele é uma mistura de inocência e sensualidade, como um rapaz/garoto/miúdo...


----------



## moura

Já agora, mais uma proposta:

*agarotado*. Ou para mais formal (e talvez de caracter ligeiramente negativo) *ainda imberbe*.


----------



## Outsider

Tenho dúvidas de que a palavra _boylike_ tenha conotação negativa nesta frase...


----------



## GamblingCamel

Outsider said:


> A minha sugestão neste caso seria dar uma volta à frase, mais ou menos assim:
> 
> Ele é uma mistura de inocência e sensualidade, como um rapaz/garoto/miúdo.. .


Smart. If there's not an exact PT word for "boylike", it's best just to lay out the definition.


----------



## Outsider

Mais uma sugestão: 

Ele tem a mistura de inocência e sensualidade de um rapaz/garoto/miúdo...


----------



## moura

Não há duas sem três, mas agora não há duas sem quatro: arrapazado ou imaturo (esta não sei se já alguém disse).
Resumindo, "boylike" pode ser traduzido por *imberbe, agarotado, arrapazado, imaturo.*

Mas, se no texto qualquer destes termos não se adequar ao contexto, pode-se sempre dar a volta com frase explicativa, conforme os colegas sugeriram antes, com frases como *com jeito ainda infantil*, *maneira de ser imatura*, etc.


----------



## Vanda

Brasileiros diriam:jeito amolecado, jeito de moleque.


----------



## Outsider

moura said:


> Resumindo, "boylike" pode ser traduzido por *imberbe, agarotado, arrapazado, imaturo.*


Para mim, arrapazado e agarotado correspondem mais a _boyish_ (infantil ou arrapazado), que à partida pode ser diferente de _boylike_ (semelhante ou próprio de um rapaz). O primeiro termo é algo condescendente, mesmo depreciativo; o segundo parece mais descritivo, mais neutro, e também mais casual. Uma pessoa pode não ser habitualmente _boyish_ mas ter certos traços, ou um comportamento, que são _boylike_.

É claro que estamos a fazer castelos no ar. O contexto é escasso.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Outsider said:


> É claro que estamos a fazer castelos no ar. O contexto é escasso.


Exactly. An expression like this depends entirely on the writer's emotional sensibility, the social context of the persons he's describing.
In respect to EN, I think that trying to distinguish BOYLIKE from BOYISH is splitting hairs.
Nice to see you again, O.


----------



## Outsider

Thanks for your warm welcome, GC! 

It's always nice to hear a native speaker's opinion. I assumed that there was a specific reason for the author's choice of the word _boylike_ over the more common _boyish_, but at the end of the day it does come down to not enough context.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Outsider said:


> I assumed that there was a specific reason for the author's choice of the word _boylike_ over the more common _boyish_, but at the end of the day it does come down to not enough context.


On Google, 13.9 million results for BOYISH, only 200,000 for BOYLIKE.


----------



## Istriano

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros diriam:jeito amolecado, jeito de moleque.



Hum, na Bahia _moleque _só se usa no sentido de _menino travesso_, não é uma palavra geral para _menino_. 
No entanto,_ jeito de moleque _a gente interpretaria como _jeito brincalhão_.


----------



## Casquilho

Vou rever o contexto, e escolher entre _juvenil_ e a locução _da meninice_. Essa palavra, meninice, simplesmente não tinha me ocorrido. Muito obrigado a todos.


----------

